# Ridgid scout wont turn on



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Batteries are good soo what now?


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Fuse?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Did it get wet?


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't know of a fuse and I don't think it has been wet my guys used it. Then me. Then I turned it off and it never came back on


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Double check the new batteries ( sorry have to say that) bring it into the house to dry out and it may return to working had it happen once. If it needs work it is probably faster to send it to seektech in San Diego but maybe Ridgid fixes them in house now I don't know for sure.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Cuda said:


> Double check the new batteries ( sorry have to say that) bring it into the house to dry out and it may return to working had it happen once. If it needs work it is probably faster to send it to seektech in San Diego but maybe Ridgid fixes them in house now I don't know for sure.


I would check for corrosion on the battery contacts as well.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

Battery contacts are spotless and new batteries are good. Is there a fuse? The manual says it has a lifetime warranty but I use it everyday


----------



## knuckles (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine started doing that a couple months ago. A couple whacks and it usually turns on. I need to send it in to get fixed.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> Battery contacts are spotless and new batteries are good. Is there a fuse? The manual says it has a lifetime warranty but I use it everyday


No fuse I know of, if you feel like opening it up voiding the warranty, it may just have a ribbon cable loose on the circuit board or just call Ridgid and start the process for repair.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Send it in, don't open it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Post the question on the ridgid forum. Sometimes the tech guys drop in.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

There is a authorized Ridgid reapair guy in Rockwall, he works out of home.

Old Man Whitaker in Mesquite can probably fix it also.


----------



## PrecisionPlumb (Feb 17, 2011)

I keep hearing about this guy in Rockwall. I need his number. Unfortunately I already dropped it off at big D tool and they mailed it out with a 2 day wait ugh. I use it Everyday


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

Rockwall guys number is : 972 771 8958


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

PrecisionPlumb said:


> I keep hearing about this guy in Rockwall. I need his number. Unfortunately I already dropped it off at big D tool and they mailed it out with a 2 day wait ugh. I use it Everyday


Big D is good to deal with, but like you learned they must send stuff off


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TallCoolOne said:


> Rockwall guys number is : 972 771 8958


I have taken my camera to him, and he repaired it while I waited.


----------

